# Horse Barn Layout



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

How many stalls?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## XXSHORTYXX (Sep 27, 2013)

Phly said:


> How many stalls?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Whatever fits
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Feed tack and wash stall take up the space of 2 stalls. The wash rack a min of 8' wide and you need to be more specific on how much room is needed for feed - a dozen bales and a few sacks of grain or a hundred bales? How many saddles need to be hung?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

That seems like a bit much for a 40x60 barn? Maybe I am having trouble spatially... xD


----------



## 80acorns (Sep 20, 2013)

Just to give you an idea of space available, here is a layout. It does not take into account wall thickness or people doors. This is assuming a 12 x 12 feed room.










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

Personally, I'd put the tack room across from the wash bay, not next to it, simply because if you have a leak, or even residual moisture seeping in, it can ruin your tack. (I realize that was just an example, 80acorns) 

Also, I would consider dropping a stall or two and leaving an area open for storage, either for hay or various equipment, or whatever else comes up. There is ALWAYS a need for extra storage. Even if you have a loft, having space for a few bales on ground level is handy. But you likely would not need a 12x12 feed room for a barn that size. You could probably get away with an 8x12 with room to spare. 

My barn is 50x36, my stalls are 10x12 and I do wish they were 12x12 but I wasn't funding the barn so I had to take what I could get. I have a 10x12 tack area and four stalls on on side and on the other, a 12x20 hay storage, a 10x12 feed and tool room (pitchforks, rakes, trimming equipment, etc) and then either 2 more stalls or more storage for shavings, etc, depending on my current number of horses. I wash mine at a pad outside, so we didn't have to worry about plumbing and drainage in the barn.


----------



## 80acorns (Sep 20, 2013)

Well because doing layouts of barns is more fun than what I should be doing, this would be more towards my preference.










Wash, tack and feed are 8'. You could use the first 12X12 next to the feed for hay storage if you had to, or the 14X12 at the end. I would put the bath, wash and hydrant on 1 end together and feed by an outside door. Of course in my mind, the barn would connect to a giant indoor. 
The barn I'm at now has a hopper on the outside w a chute to the inside for grain. The feed mill just drives up and fills the hopper and and they fill a feed cart every feeding. That's a much larger barn though. 

I would want the tack room in the middle unless you had a grooming stall. But I wouldn't waste the space in my own private barn.

Ugh. Back to work I guess :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'd make the aisle a little narrower and give the extra space to larger stalls. This also makes the wash rack deep enough that you could probably fit the bathroom in comfortably behind it, with the bathroom being long enough to fit a water heater in there as well.

I picture it with large sliding doors at each end of the aisle and runs attached to each of the stalls on the outside.


----------



## XXSHORTYXX (Sep 27, 2013)

The feed room only has to be big enough to store feed and a place to fix supplements I want the stalls 12 x12 so I can drive a truck trailer or tractor down the middle 

Any more ideals ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

If this is going to be a private barn I would combine your tack and feed. Put the room in the center 12X12 slot. Across from that put the wash stall and washroom the way verona1016 did. Use the remaining 4' wide space to store your wheelbarrow and other tools. 

This way you have eight stalls, every horse has a neighbor beside them and all your utilities are in the middle.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

80acorns said:


> Well because doing layouts of barns is more fun than what I should be doing, this would be more towards my preference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Move the walk in door towards the center isle so you can have that corner for wheel barrels and such and do not waste that space.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

XXSHORTYXX said:


> The feed room only has to be big enough to store feed and a place to fix supplements I want the stalls 12 x12 so I can drive a truck trailer or tractor down the middle
> 
> Any more ideals ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Make the stalls 12x14 12 is way plenty to drive a truck or tractor. I have 3 horses and just to give you an idea of space. I have a 15x56 area for my hay and tractor plus some attachments and the hay is stacked 12' high. Hay takes up a lot of room and with several horses you will need lots of room.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't think mine is that big but the way it is laid out is that it has an aisle large enough to drive a truck through. It has 6 stalls, I think they are 12X12, three on one side, three on the other. The first two stalls on the right have dutch doors to the outside so you can enter from the aisle or from the paddock. I wish I had put four stalls on the paddock side, all with dutch doors. I have hay storage on the end to the left but that actually will be split someday when I build an extension for hay storage someday. It will then become a bathroom and a maybe a wash rack. across from it is my feed room which is 12X12.

I actually think I may put my wash rack outside because I like that idea better....

Just things to think about... location of paddocks/riding areas/ etc...


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

XXSHORTYXX said:


> The feed room only has to be big enough to store feed and a place to fix supplements I want the stalls 12 x12 so I can drive a truck trailer or tractor down the middle
> 
> Any more ideals ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Even a Ford F-350 is only 6'8" wide. 12' is standard highway lane width, and since you're going to be travelling much more slowly through the barn (right? ;-)) even 10' would allow you to take a large pickup truck through with ease. I understand that some people prefer wider aisles, but it's not a requirement for getting a vehicle through


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I would not have the feed and tack by a toilet or wash rack, I would have wide aisle ways , if you had to get a tractor in for any work, adding soil etc,then you need to have some room to manuever. I would have hay stored away from the stalls. I would have a larger tack shed.
You may want a larger feed room to store baled shavings , blankets take a lot of room, also are you renting out stalls ? doing a shared tack shed ? if not shared, then i would make some smaller tack rooms toward the back.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would look at airflow:

Feed room, stall, tack room creates that stall as a very stale hard to ventilate area

to save on building costs narrow the barn to 36' w/ a 12' isle, save a bit on building costs there too


----------

